

What about “Seacode”? - Pamar

In 2005 Sea Code tried to create a &quot;micronation&quot; (anchoring a cruise ship right outside of US territorial waters) and use it for &quot;nearsourcing&quot; sw development.
Does anyone know what happened? Are they still operating? Anyone else tried the same idea somewhere else?
The site still exist: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sea-code.com&#x2F; but looks like it hasn&#x27;t been updated for a long time
======
navait
It was a joke.

